# update.. getting ducks in a row...



## tiki (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for all of you that posted your thoughts.. I am NOT planning on pulling the kids away from their dad, but if/when this happens, they will be living with me. NO question...of course he will have them whenever he wants them... he is a good dad, we just are not meant for each other. and I only spoke of leaving because we need to be apart and he won't leave.. I am going to bring up the idea of the kids staying here and one of us leaving on a schedule. we both can find places to stay without having to get a whole other residence. The house worries me the most.. there is no way I can sell it and ever get enough money to pay it off. The housing market in my state has tanked big time.... but I will cross that road when I get there.

I worry about having to pay him money.. I make more than him and it will anger me if I have to give him any money that I work hard for.... he has no desire to do better for himself or his family and I will not be supporting that. 

I made an appointment with a divorce lawyer for next week. I plan on meeting her for an hour consultation.. just to find out what I should do.

If any of you have questions I should ask her, please share... I am sure she has a standard speech she will give, but if I can go in there with specific questions, I may be able to walk away with a good idea of what I want and need to do. 

Thanks again everyone.. today was a very sad and quiet day.... I hope that I will one day be happy....


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

so sorry it has come down to this. if you are current with mortage payments, call the mortage company, and tell them you cant afford the house any more...

i had a friend of the family do this..she had to bring her house up to code, and they took it back...i dont think it was as cut and dry as she made it seem...but maybe you could look into it..

some states have help for getting out of trouble....and i had a good friend whos mother brought an appraiser in and proved her house wasnt worth as much as she was paying, and her mortage was down to around 300 a month...


----------

